# Wie Designer benutzen mit Eclipse?



## ernst (2. Mrz 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
ich will in Eclipse (Version: 3.3.1.1) den Designer benutzen, um eine grafische Oberfläche zu gestalten.
Leider finde ich in Eclipse nicht das passende Menü.
Was muss ich tun?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mrz 2008)

Der VE ist noch nicht lauffähig mit Version 3.3


----------



## ernst (2. Mrz 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der VE ist noch nicht lauffähig mit Version 3.3


>
Was soll ich machen?
Die neuste Version von Eclipse installieren?
Kann ich dann den Visual Editor benutzen?
(wie ?)

mfg
Ernst


----------



## byte (2. Mrz 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/main.php


----------



## Guest (2. Mrz 2008)

ernst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem GUI-Code von Hand schreiben.


----------



## JSteinhilber (5. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Ernst,
es gibt nur eine inoffizielle Version von VE, die mit Eclipse 3.3 ff. lauffähig ist.
http://www.ehecht.com/eclipse_ve/ve.html

Bei mir läuft's jedenfalls. 
(Das ist eines der wenigen Probleme die ich bislang im Zusammenhang mit Eclipse und Java in den Griff bekommen habe)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

